# outside shower



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I'm trying to finish off the mod's to the 746f we bought 6 weeks ago, latest is the Bullfinch gas outlet for the Cadac barbi (just bought online tonight) whilst fitting the outlet I noticed that the outside shower device had showed sign's of passed water leaks.... so I investigated and found that the quick release water valve ( connects to the shower hose) was jammed so the shower inlet nipple would not stay in the valve and the whole so called plumbing to the mixer head was complete crap so I took it all out and basically re plumbed the device...French fittings to BSP..what a nightmare!!! I call this the ugly side of motor homing .. I see from my wife's research's that Brownhills motor homes have several customers who desperately need these useless shower valves and BrownHills are having a major headache
acquiring them... anyone here experienced the same problem??
my next mod is to fit the Dunlop Air Assistors which I fitted to my previous MH that should be a doodle compared to the rubbish shower design!! 8)


----------

